
Charcod.es – Fuzzy Unicode Character Search - msiebuhr
http://charcod.es/
======
pluma
Looks useful. If it had query URLs I could use to define a custom search in
Google Chrome (e.g. [http://charcode.es/?q=%s](http://charcode.es/?q=%s)) it
would be nearly perfect.

EDIT: It does: [http://charcod.es/#%s](http://charcod.es/#%s) works fine

~~~
msiebuhr
Author here

I use the fragment-identifier for that, ex
[http://charcod.es/#foobar](http://charcod.es/#foobar). Also, check
[https://github.com/msiebuhr/charcod.es/blob/master/http-
pub/...](https://github.com/msiebuhr/charcod.es/blob/master/http-
pub/opensearch.xml) for doing searches directly.

~~~
pluma
Yeah, I noticed Google Chrome recognized it automatically. I just didn't see
it at first because the fragment identifier wasn't updated when I searched.

~~~
msiebuhr
That'd be OpenSearch
([http://www.opensearch.org/](http://www.opensearch.org/)) in action.

------
ippa
Nice! I've been using other similar services but this looks lightweight and
fast with decent search.

Would it be possible to show ios/android-icons (how they look or even exists)
for each code?

That question always comes up when I use utf8-chars instead of classic image-
icons in webprojects.

~~~
msiebuhr
Thanks!

I've been pondering about that too (mostly something with having a service
worker drawing each char on a canvas, uploading that to a server), but keeping
track of OS/Browser/vendor/font-setup/... (let alone getting it all out of the
browser) makes it pretty hairy to get right.

~~~
ippa
I think something simple would add alot of value and separate you from other
similar services :). Wouldn't be wrong with icons from os/browsers but just he
2 biggest would add value too.

For example if I see the icon from the most common IOS-version looks bad I
won't be using that particular charcode.

------
breakingcups
> Try out searching for arrows, chess pieces, emojis, arrows

Any reason it lists arrows twice? :)

